
Show HN: Traquer, testing made easy - nenadg
http://lessgeneric.com/testing/traquer-testing-made-easy/
======
nenadg
This tool is made to make tesing complex web apps easier.

You can record/playback, create heatmap of tested sections, group cases
together, and hopefully automate tests using Selenium and Jasmine (any ideas
for something better?).

Basically, it records events you make while on page, and then reproduces it as
case.

This is big giant Work in Progress, so please be polite. Also, any
contribution is welcome!

